# HIBERNATION TIME!



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

My three year old Marginated tortoise, Billy, was put into hibernation on the third of December. The fridge is 4 degrees Celsius. When do I take him out? I have scoured the Internet for answers but I can't find them. Last year I put I put him in for a certain amount of time but I know that as they grow older they need more time in the fridge.


----------



## ascott (Jan 4, 2015)

yillt said:


> My three year old Marginated tortoise, Billy, was put into hibernation on the third of December. The fridge is 4 degrees Celsius. When do I take him out? I have scoured the Internet for answers but I can't find them. Last year I put I put him in for a certain amount of time but I know that as they grow older they need more time in the fridge.




What was the certain amount of time last year that you allowed for his rest? Did that time appear to work well for him?


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

I think that I awake him in the midst of January. I know it's silly but I cam't really remember.


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry, I mean awoke


----------



## ascott (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.pettortoise.co.uk/tortoise_species.php

I am confused....(not a difficult thing to happen from time to time  )...I have seen you reference Marginated, hermans in different posts....my dear, please confirm and clarify which species you have in your care....it is important for us to know exactly what Billy is


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 4, 2015)

I would let him brumate for 3-4 months since that's what they do in nature. 
I know some breeders recommend to shorten the time for hatchlings, but 6 weeks would be very short. I don't think it would do him any good to wake him up when his metabolism just got into brumation mode. 

But I also miss my babys  I hope spring will come soon this year.


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

ascott said:


> http://www.pettortoise.co.uk/tortoise_species.php
> 
> I am confused....(not a difficult thing to happen from time to time  )...I have seen you reference Marginated, hermans in different posts....my dear, please confirm and clarify which species you have in your care....it is important for us to know exactly what Billy is


I have one marginated. That's it. I am only 12 but I have been on this forum for long enough to know ALOT about tortoises. . I did have a Herman tortoise once. She gave him to me much to early ( at the age of two weeks). I was going to collect him in December when he was older !! But he's been sold. Bn: so I just have a Marginated.


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2015)

yillt said:


> I have one marginated. That's it. I am only 12 but I have been on this forum for long enough to know ALOT about tortoises. . I did have a Herman tortoise once. She gave him to me much to early ( at the age of two weeks). I was going to collect him in December when he was older !! But he's been sold. Bn: so I just have a Marginated.




Yes dear, I remember you  I would also offer up a bit longer brumation.....is this the tort that lived somewhere else for a while and then back to you? If yes, I would skip brumation all together this year....the tortoise has likely had some stress going on and to put the tort in for rest may not prove beneficial for him this year. If this is the tort--then you have not had him back long enough for him to settle back in and such before putting him straight away into brumation. I would keep him up this winter dear.....warm and fed and all the strength building stuff going on so that next winter he is good to resume all he is designed to...


----------



## yillt (Jan 5, 2015)

ascott said:


> Yes dear, I remember you  I would also offer up a bit longer brumation.....is this the tort that lived somewhere else for a while and then back to you? If yes, I would skip brumation all together this year....the tortoise has likely had some stress going on and to put the tort in for rest may not prove beneficial for him this year. If this is the tort--then you have not had him back long enough for him to settle back in and such before putting him straight away into brumation. I would keep him up this winter dear.....warm and fed and all the strength building stuff going on so that next winter he is good to resume all he is designed to...


 Than, you very much. The thing is, I put him in at the begginging of December. Shall I take him out now then? Or will that mess up his body clock? Thank you.


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2015)

yillt said:


> Than, you very much. The thing is, I put him in at the begginging of December. Shall I take him out now then? Or will that mess up his body clock? Thank you.




"If it were me", I would slowly warm him back up over the course of a day or two and then resume business as usual --as though it were spring/summer months.....again, this is just what I would do given his escapades the last few months or so....


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2015)

Also, he may seem a little sluggish for a few days....make sure to rouse him each day and move him towards the warmth and I also would be sure to provide a source of night warmth/heat.....your goal is going to try to get him to remain awake and as active as possible during the remainder of the winter.....it may be tiresome but I believe in his situation it may be worth it....because remember you had mentioned before that while he was at the other persons home--she was not caring of him well? So to me, brumation right now may be unnaturally risky.....


----------



## yillt (Jan 5, 2015)

ascott said:


> Also, he may seem a little sluggish for a few days....make sure to rouse him each day and move him towards the warmth and I also would be sure to provide a source of night warmth/heat.....your goal is going to try to get him to remain awake and as active as possible during the remainder of the winter.....it may be tiresome but I believe in his situation it may be worth it....because remember you had mentioned before that while he was at the other persons home--she was not caring of him well? So to me, brumation right now may be unnaturally risky.....


Should I take him out tomorrow then? Right now it's quite late in England and I have no bedding as I wasn't expecting this.I think I heard something , moving around in the fridge yesterday so I opened it and a tiny tiny rustling came from his box. He may be awake already. I'm not sure. Thank you for all your help though.He is a strong little chap. All this stress and he Carrys on going.


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2015)

yillt said:


> Should I take him out tomorrow then? Right now it's quite late in England and I have no bedding as I wasn't expecting this.I think I heard something , moving around in the fridge yesterday so I opened it and a tiny tiny rustling came from his box. He may be awake already. I'm not sure. Thank you for all your help though.He is a strong little chap. All this stress and he Carrys on going.




Yes....prepare a bit and then start to warm him up a little at a time over a day at least.....


----------



## yillt (Jan 7, 2015)

Is it ok if I just ask for everyone's opinion? I know that you are an AMAZING tortoise keeper and much better than me but I just want to see what everyone else thinks?? Thank you


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 7, 2015)

I would check on him. If he is still fast asleep, shows no sign of sepsis or other illness and didn't loose any weight, I would let him in the fridge, at least until end of January. I think it might stress him even more, if you wake him up too soon. 
But if something seems not okay or if he moves around in his box, I would take him out right away.


----------

